
The reasons why exhaustion and burnout are so common - t23
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160721-the-reasons-why-exhaustion-and-burnout-are-so-common
======
Nomentatus
[http://qz.com/424120/our-poor-sleeping-habits-could-be-
filli...](http://qz.com/424120/our-poor-sleeping-habits-could-be-filling-our-
brains-with-neurotoxins/)

~~~
Nomentatus
According to the above link, contra BBC, it turns out that the ancient "tar-
like liquid in the brain" theory was quite accurate; it's a decent rough
description of Amyloid buildup and Tau tangles.

